# FUJI Cross Pro rear wheel spacing question...



## OrBikbldr (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone know what the rear spacing is? I would like to know if I need to run Mtb hubs or Road hubs or if it is as some frames and the spacing is 132.5 so you can run both. Thinking of buying the bike, but want to know what I can do since the frame is supposed to be disc ready.

Thanks!


----------

